

Git Completion BASH - Turn your console into a git environment - tzury
https://github.com/git/git/blob/master/contrib/completion/git-completion.bash

======
tzury
The killer feature in my opinion is the branch name in the prompt you get,
e.g.

    
    
        john@rhino src (master) #

